# Renaissance Wax Problems



## Larry Gottlieb (Oct 30, 2008)

I ,recently, have been getting white patches on my pens after applying ren wax.

I use BLO/CA, let sit overnight, use EEE to get smooth glossy finish.

I then apply ren wax with a cloth and buff with flannel, both at slow speeds on the lathe.

To check whether applying on the lathe was somehow causing the problem, I tried applying to the assembled pen and wiping with the flannel. I got a white patch.

Any ideas of the cause or more importantly a solution will be appreciated.

Larry


----------



## DSallee (Oct 30, 2008)

Are you using an accelerator on your CA? I have read that using accelerator on your BLO/CA finish will cause this...


----------



## rherrell (Oct 30, 2008)

I use Ren wax all the time and never had that problem. Maybe you sanded through without knowing and the wax is showing on the bare spots. ????????


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2008)

Larry,

I would guess the RenWax is not doing this.

Next time you do a group of pens, wax a couple, don't wax a couple.  Store them exactly the same way.  See if they don't ALL do the same thing.  (This, of course, means the problem is in the finish -- even MORE of a PIA than the wax would have been ---- sorry!!)

I believe the "white" is a moisture thing.  Don't know if it's humidity or the moisture in the blank, but that's my GUESS!!!

Accelerator CAN make it more likely.

FWIW


----------



## jskeen (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't know what causes it, but I have found that buffing with a little white diamond will sometimes make the spots dissipate.  Not so much the polishing action of the surface, but the heat generated seems to do the trick sometime.  You may want to mask off the fittings if you are working with softer finished kits.  I've done it to titanium with no problems though.   You might try a hair dryer to warm the surface too, I've never done it, but makes sense, and probably won't hurt anything to try.

Let us know what you find out.

James


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks to all.

I don't use accelerator. I don't sand after BLO/CA. Sometimes the white deposit occurs on the corian band. I haven't seen the white patches on pens without the Ren wax.

I have used the same Ren wax for about 7 years. Could this be a result of aging? (the Ren wax, not me)

Larry


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 30, 2008)

Now I'm a rank novice compared to most of the folks on this great forum but my experience is ..
I originally started using BLO/CA and would also get  white patches on some pens .... not all.  I stopped using the BLO and kept with just CA, three coats thin 2-3 medium and the problem went away.. I sand, MM and have polish with everything from automobile clear coat scratch remover to brasso and have been happy with the results....


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Larry Gottlieb said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> I don't use accelerator. I don't sand after BLO/CA. Sometimes the white deposit occurs on the corian band. I haven't seen the white patches on pens without the Ren wax.
> 
> I have used the same Ren wax for about 7 years. Could this be a result of aging? (the Ren wax, not me)



My guess would be 'NO' .. I can't see how the Ren wax would be the 
culprit due to age..
It is meant to last decades and more. (if they'll use it in museums, it
should be fine for our pens)
But I can see either old BLO or old CA giving you problems. I know that
CA fumes will turn some metals white. (ever put your glued up tubes
back in the plastic bag with the parts for turning/assembly later? )

You say you're not sanding, but the EEE will cut, just as sandpaper will.
I wonder if it is taking off some of the Corian and depositing it back on
the pen and it turns white when it dries?  Dunno, just a guess..


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't seen the white patches on the few pens that haven't been treated with Ren wax after the EEE.

I'll keep working on it and report when and if the mystery is solved.

Larry


----------

